# HP Proliant NC382i - Backward Compatibility Issues



## kavidop (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi all,

I have a DL 380 G6 server with an embedded HP NC382i (Broadcom BCM5709C chipset) and everything are OK when I tried to install FreeBSD 7.2. 

The problem, however, is on a software vendor, the platform of whom, should be installed on this machine and his system requires FreeBSD 6.4, which does not support the above NIC (no NIC found was the message - verified by the HW compatibility list).

Is there any workaround of loading an 7.2 bce network driver to an 6.4 GENERIC system? Could present network driver realeases be supported to older systems?

Thanks in advance,

Have a nice, healthy new year

Kostas


----------



## SirDice (Dec 28, 2009)

Why don't you try to install 7.2 and misc/compat6x?


----------



## kavidop (Dec 28, 2009)

It will be a nice proposition to owr vendor.

Thanks SirDice!


----------

